# Hydor Koralia 4 acting crazy :)



## neverlookback (May 5, 2009)

I have been using this one for less than year, been working great. I got a new tank and put it in there. I should have probably waited till the sand settled but I'm pretty impatient.

Anyway, when i turn on the Koralia now, it stops after running for 1 second. When i take out the impeller there is small magnet pieces. I clear them out, run it again and it does the same thing. I dunno where they are coming out. Almost seems like its grinding. The impeller however is ok, so i know its not from there. 

Any helps/hints? Also. If it is grinding what part exactly would i need to replace?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Despite it seeming your impeller is OK, I would say the little pieces of magnet are probably pieces of your impeller coming apart and jamming the motor


----------



## neverlookback (May 5, 2009)

its really not the impeller, thats it good shape

atleast it looks that way. smooth as a baby's bottom lol


----------



## neverlookback (May 5, 2009)

It really just needed to dry out and i gave it a good rinsing. Now its back to normal! Thanks!


----------

